# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Hostile male Ram

## christopher.wtc

Hi all,

I read over this forum that a pair of German rams will take turns to care for the fries. However I noticed that whenever my female ram goes near the swimming fries, the male darts out and chases the female one away, seems to me the honey moon period is over in my tank. Mine is a 100 liter tank which I feel that there is enough space for both pairs, but the female is persistent to swim to the fries. Should I transfer her into another tank?

And I read that brine shrimp eggs and micro worms are used to feed the fries. Could I get them at local fish store, and what is it called in mandarin, or is there a better food for the fries. 

I'm really new to caring for fries, advise is appreciably required  :Smile: .

----------


## genes

If i were you, i would remove all the adults and keep it a fry only tank. 

You can buy live baby brine shrimps from some lfs. I get mine from C328. But remember to put an airstone in it so that they can last longer. Sometimes i do water change to prolong their lives. With that they can live up to a week or more. And these are marine shrimps so they live in salt water. Use only aquarium salt and aged water for your water change.

Alternatively, you can buy brine shrimp eggs from C328 and hatch them yourself. They take around 12hrs to hatch. 

I'm not sure about microworms. You can try getting in from our forumers here. 

One last recommendation is ADA AP1 gold. This food is very powdery and sinks so i find it very useful for raising fries.

----------


## christopher.wtc

Thanks for those wonderful advice. I didn't know brine shrimps are such hassle. I will try the ADA AP1 since there is no need for preparation.

----------

